
Ask HN: Where did the address prefix 192 come from? - johncole
On a private Lan, the addresses start with 192 (ie 192.168.0.1).  The number is set by the rfc.  Why was the number 192 chosen?
======
apotatopot
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classful_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classful_network)

